# "Coyote Times Six" Video



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

Scouting for deer this summer I ended up getting side tracked by this pair of Coyotes and there 5 pups, anyways they were 250 Yards away for 30 minutes, playing around and fighting, the mom also seems to hold her own against her mob of pups. Enjoy!

Watch in the best quality you can


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

That was pretty cool, thanks for posting.

.


----------



## brendo (Sep 10, 2013)

Thanks for posting this it's pretty awesome! What is the average litter of a yote anyways?


----------

